# Inkbird IBT-4XC - which app?



## BadDoggie (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi all,

New member here, great community!
I’ve just bought this thermometer about a week ago, and can’t get the unit to stay connected to my iPhone with the 2 apps I’ve tried.
First I tried “BBQ GO”, - It connects perfectly and quickly first time, but as soon as I close the app I lose connection & get alarms that it’s disconnected. Opening app connects again immediately. I then tried GrillEye, which looks the same, stays connected slightly longer and then fails.

I bought this for long cooks, and want to use the alarms! Is there a recommended app where I can get a stable connection?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 12, 2021)

Try the BBQ-4T app


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 12, 2021)

you don't wanna use the Inkbird app itself???


----------



## dr k (Jul 12, 2021)

Solis Thermo for the Tenergy therm is what I use for my Soraken therm.  The inkbird app hasn't been updated since 11.10.18.  It's best to use a different device for online searches etc when the BT app is running so frequent jumping in and out of apps won't crash the BT app. I have six apps downloaded so I know when they get updated. Solis Thermo app was updated last August.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jul 12, 2021)

BadDoggie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here, great community!
> I’ve just bought this thermometer about a week ago, and can’t get the unit to stay connected to my iPhone with the 2 apps I’ve tried.
> ...


I used Inkbird pro from app store with ios 14.  the app needs some work as it's counter-intuitive, but i didn't read the instructions.  5 hour cook yesterday. 2 probes.  wish they would ask for feedback and implement. also pairing is a bitch. i ended up using the "slow flash" method.  you have to have 2.4ghz network available


----------



## BadDoggie (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks for the quick responses. I’ll try a couple of these for sure. 



eaglewing said:


> you don't wanna use the Inkbird app itself???



BBQ Go is the one that’s linked in the manual, made by Inkbird. I also searched for inkbird in the AppStore and got about 6 or 7 results, all with poor reviews, so didn’t know if there was any better than others.

re: Inkbird Pro - the IBT-4XS is only Bluetooth, not WiFi, does this app work with both? I saw on another thread someone said the Inkbird Plus is the newer app… have you also tried that?


----------



## fxsales1959 (Jul 12, 2021)

BadDoggie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here, great community!
> I’ve just bought this thermometer about a week ago, and can’t get the unit to stay connected to my iPhone with the 2 apps I’ve tried.
> ...


zorry, wasnt paying attention. i have the BBQ-4t


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe 

 Inkbirdbbq
 could help you out?


----------

